
Powershell Obfuscator - vuln
https://github.com/danielbohannon/Invoke-Obfuscation
======
randomerr
Why? Isn't the whole reason you use a scripting language is that so it easily
be used and edited? If you're going to this length, why not just write and
obfuscate it in .NET? You'll gain a bunch features and possible speed
advantages

~~~
lozaning
It sounds like from the description this is for the Blue Team to gain sample
data and experience in dealing with attackers that use strange powershell
commands in order to hide what they're doing. So you'd use this to make sure
you can guard against what others may do to you, not to make using powershell
easier.

